# ¿existe alguna norma para el color de cables de alimentación?



## gabriell85 (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola. He estado buscando por internet alguna norma para el color de cables de alimentación y solo he encontrado para cables monofásicos o trifásicos. Lo que sucede es que para mi tesis tengo bastantes fuentes de alimentación DC, las cuales botan 5vdc, 10vdc, 12vdc, 24vdc. Adicionalmente tengo cableados coaxiales, linea de tierra y de 220vac, cables de red y cables de señales lógicas, tales como habilitadores de puentes H, habilitadores de circuitos, etc (0 o 5vdc a baja corriente). Mi diagrama de conexión está hecho, pero quiero saber si en él debo de colocar un determinado color (segun alguna norma) para cada uno de los tipos de cable. Hasta ahora no he encontrado nada en internet. Solamente para cableado de alta tensión y trifásico / monofásico. ¿alguien sabe donde podria encontrar eso?

Y mi otra consulta es sobre la separación de cables (por ejemplo, qué tan separado debería tener el cable de 220VAC del cable de 5vdc para no meter ruido). ¿hay alguna norma?

gracias


----------



## idontcar3 (Ago 20, 2009)

Bueno Generalmente se colocan cables rojos para el + y negros para el -

encuanto a tu otra consulta.. no tengo idea ya alguien te respondera

si quieres puedes ir variando los entre 5 a 24 pero le tierra mantenlo en Negro

en las fuentes de pc, en los conectores, hay 4 cables rojo amarllo negro negro

donde negro y negro son negativo, rojo es 5V y amarillo es 12V

espero serte util


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2009)

24 V puede ser violeta y 10 V como no es un voltage "standar" elije tu el color por ejemplo blanco

"Entonces Foros de electronica decreta que apartie de la fecha los colores seran"

Tierra/gnd  Verde/amarillo

3.3 V naranja
5V rojo
10 o 9 V blanco
12V amarillo
15 o 16 V rosa
24V violeta


hasta aca termina el rango de muy baja tension


----------



## gabriell85 (Ago 20, 2009)

esos colores te los has inventado tu? o hay alguna norma para los colores?


----------



## idontcar3 (Ago 20, 2009)

de cualquier forma quedan bien para varias fuentes de voltaje


----------



## burren (Ago 20, 2009)

efectivamente esos colores en CD te los encuentras en las fuentes de computadoras,  que donde general mente se usan los voltajes de 3, 5, etc. ahora lo dramatico no es tanto el color ya que si haces la fuente de 5 y 12 volts generalmente el + es rojo y el - negro, ahora para diferenciar los voltajes que se dan en fuentes de varios voltajes los que puso capitanp son los que te vas encontrar en fuentes de ese tipo, ahora pasando a los de AC los colores establecidos son negro (neutro), blanco (vivo) y verde con amarillo o solo verde es la tierra asi estan los colores en AC.  y respecto con lo de la separacion no sabria decirte pero no creo que influya si alguien sabe de eso publique espero te sirva.


----------



## gabriell85 (Ago 20, 2009)

nose donde me dijeron que los cables de red deben ir a 30cm de los cables de 220vac. ¿alguien sabe sobre eso?


----------

